# [EVDL] Ripped off



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.altenergyandtransportation.com/ev-gt-40-kit-information.php

Does anyone know who this Aubry Decker guy is? He has ripped off all of the images he is using on his website and Facebook page from my web site www.evmania.com (www.evgt40.com) without any permission. He even took the design of my site!! I am really amazed that someone would actually do this and pass it off as their own work and try to sell services. It really takes some balls.

Andrew McClary
builder of the EV GT-40
www.evmania.com


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't know him but it looks like a scam to me. Promoting EVs and gassers?

-- 
David D. Nelson
http://evalbum.com/1328

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Have you tried contacting the domain owner? Contact information at:
Registrant:
Aubre Decker
PO Box 1380
Middletown, CA 95461
US


Administrative Contact:
Decker, Aubre [email protected]
PO Box 1380
Middletown, CA 95461
US
+1.7073505355

And maybe also contact their domain registrar? It appears to be Tucows.
That's likely to be their site host also.

MIke



-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of ANDREW
Sent: Wednesday, April 06, 2011 9:42 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Ripped off

http://www.altenergyandtransportation.com/ev-gt-40-kit-information.php

Does anyone know who this Aubry Decker guy is? He has ripped off all of the
images he is using on his website and Facebook page from my web site
www.evmania.com (www.evgt40.com) without any permission. He even took the
design of my site!! I am really amazed that someone would actually do this
and pass it off as their own work and try to sell services. It really takes
some balls.

Andrew McClary
builder of the EV GT-40
www.evmania.com


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry Andrew. I know how it feels when someone rips your site word for word
and pictures too, as well as your friends art work.
Go get 'em.

Mike



> ANDREW <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > http://www.altenergyandtransportation.com/ev-gt-40-kit-information.php
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of ANDREW
Subject: [EVDL] Ripped off

> Does anyone know who this Aubry Decker guy is? He has ripped off all of 
> the
> images he is using on his website and Facebook page from my web site

Obviously a bit of a strong reaction, but if he does represent a problem, 
the first step would be a DMCA notice.

A copyright lawyer would be the correct person to contact about wording, but

as previously noted, the registrar is Tucows
the website is hosted at IP4 address 72.52.4.95
72.52.4.95 is registered to prolexic.net, a masking provider at 1930 
Harrison St, Hollywood, Florida, technical contact is 
[email protected], or 866 800-0366. I'd provide more information but 
their primary website appears to be down right now.

http://ip-lookup.net/?72.52.4.95 for anyone that wants to verify.

Sending to all of them should have their hosting pulled very quickly.

Now back to our regularly scheduled AC vs DC/Lead vs Li discussions.
Joe 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Eeek! Well, you know what they say about imitation... it's the 
sincerest form of... bah! not this time, eh? Let us know how you get it 
resolved.



> ANDREW wrote:
> > http://www.altenergyandtransportation.com/ev-gt-40-kit-information.php
> >
> > Does anyone know who this Aubry Decker guy is? He has ripped off all of the images he is using on his website and Facebook page from my web site www.evmania.com (www.evgt40.com) without any permission. He even took the design of my site!! I am really amazed that someone would actually do this and pass it off as their own work and try to sell services. It really takes some balls.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is what I would do:

Use "Print Screen" to copy images of this page to your clipboard. Download
the source code of the pages (save the filename.html) of each page on the
site. Call a copyright attorney. Send the culprit a cease and desist letter
along with an unapproved use license fee invoice for unauthorized use
your intellectual property and images (your web page) and charge him
$50,000.00 or so. Then if he continues using your site illegally after the
cease and desist and does not pay you $50,000 then file a case against him
with your first request being an immediate court order for him to stop using
your intellectual property and images. I am no attorney. This is just a
suggestion of what I would pursue.
John Scrivner




> ANDREW <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > http://www.altenergyandtransportation.com/ev-gt-40-kit-information.php
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This from a man who still has a cut and paste version of Chip Gribben's
signature eletctric motor sticking out of the hood of a car posted clearly
on the front page of his website.

On Thu, Apr 7, 2011 at 5:20 AM, RONALD ADAMOWICZ <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Andrew,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That website isn't just selling services, they're offering your GT-40 kits
for sale!
If you are the builder of these kits and aren't offering these kits for sale
thru this guy for sale, this is much more than a copyright issue---it's a
fraud issue! That they would have dozens of detailed kit options and
pricing brings a sense of legitimacy to their offerings---this is a
sophisticated fraud that needs to be countered---unless, that is, you want
them to market your product for you at those prices...

-Myles Twete, Portland



> ANDREW <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > http://www.altenergyandtransportation.com/ev-gt-40-kit-information.php
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks like he ripped the Horsepower plots from the AC-35 and AC-50 from
someone that I know. Or did you do those plots Andrew? Either way, it does
not appear he did the testing on those motors and those results are not his
and are not credited.





> Myles Twete <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > That website isn't just selling services, they're offering your GT-40 kits
> > for sale!
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Mike, 

If I could post the comparison between these two pieces of artwork in this
email the only similarity is the Electric Motor. OK, how do you draw
another Electric motor? It isn't the same color but it is black so should
Advance DC get paid a royalty? Should every person that draws a HOOD SCOOP
on a gasser picture have to pay royalties or smoke out the back of the
tires? I don't see a Trademark on this so I don't think it is protected
that way and since we had and paid an independent artist fees to have our
logo developed, why are we still having this discussion from 6 months ago?
If doesn't make sense.

We are promoting EVs on the East Coast and the first EVER EV race in NJ!!
It is a long time in coming so I am really happy that we are getting off the
ground in NJ!

Remember, we wanted to join NEDRA and you boys said "NO" so we started the
East Coast Drag Racing Association. All these Events could have been under
your banner but instead they are not. Don't blame us! We are just trying
to promote EVs. Enough said.


Sincerely;


Douglas A. Stansfield
Vice President, www.ECEDRA.com 
President, Trans Atlantic Electric Conversions LLC
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
President, NJ Electric Auto Association
Member, Board of Directors, Electric Auto Association




-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Mike Willmon
Sent: Thursday, April 07, 2011 10:56 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Ripped off

This from a man who still has a cut and paste version of Chip Gribben's
signature eletctric motor sticking out of the hood of a car posted clearly
on the front page of his website.

On Thu, Apr 7, 2011 at 5:20 AM, RONALD ADAMOWICZ <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Andrew,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

As an update, I spoke with the owner of Fiberfab, the makers of the Valkyrie kit car which Mr. Decker's web site is supposedly selling. This is the kit car upon which my car is based. Mr. Decker is not an authorized dealer of the Fiberfab Valkyrie kit cars and much of the information on his website was also striped from the Fiberfab web site without their permission. Much of the information that was edited is incorrec according to Fiberfab. Mr. Decker has been sent a cease and disist letter asking for the removal of the images and references to my car and web site from his web site and Facebook page. He has already removed many of them. I expect he will remove the rest.

Below is the site that is in question:
http://www.altenergyandtransportation.com 

I know very little about Mr. Decker's business or if he has any knowledge about electric cars. I do know that he did not build the EV GT-40 and that he used very poor judgement in using my images and Fiberfab's without our permission and showed them as his own work. I would therefore use caution should anyone wish to do business with Alt Energy and Transportation without checking them out first.

So we are very clear, my web site is www.evmania.com and I am the builder of the EVGT-40, a 1968 Fiberfab Valkyrie, which is a GT-40 look alike which I built and modified as an all electric car. The car was built as a labor of love and to be used to promote the use of electric cars. I routinely take it to car and green living shows as part of our local EAA chapter to help educate people on EV's. I have allowed images of the car to be used on other non-profit or movie web sites with my written permission. 

The good thing to come out of all of this is that in my discussions with Fiberfab on this manner I have come to an agreement with the owner of Fiberfab to be able to offer new Valkyrie kits and parts on my web site and provide others who are interested in building this car with real world experience on construction of one of these cars. 

I don't post on this list too often but read it daily. I want to thank everyone on here for sharing all the great information and the support of me on this issue.

Andrew McClary
www.evmania.com
www.evgt40.com




_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Doug,
If you print these two images the same size, and you invert one and
superimpose it upon the other, you will find that the artist you paid to
make your advertising "cut and pasted" Chips motor onto his drawing.
http://nedra.com/images/2009_pdc.gif

http://www.ecedra.com/images/527_ECEDRA_IEDRA.JPG

Its is so blatant still, even though he changed the colors, the lightning
bolts and concentric circles on the end of the motor as well as the power
cable all match up .... perfectly. If the integrity of the artist you use
says anything about the organization you are involved in I am happy that the
two organizations are not associated. There is already plenty of legal
precedence set that does not require something to be marked copyrighted or
trademarked to legally belong to someone else.

And if you remember it wasn't as simple as you wanted to join and we said
no. Your organization was already formed and self proclaimed yourselves a
NEDRA Chapter (except we don't have Chapters). And the presumptions were
that we would change the way we look at money and should consider actions
with which to make profit. If you remember the discussions we had between
you and I were somewhat cordial albeit, after the fact, that it was
announced NEDRA had a "new chapter". Your counterpart was dictating terms
of our partnership long before we were even consulted. Your organization
had already ripped our website even before we knew the organization existed.
And then, because we were not enthused by the way this came about, your
counterpart proceeded to make threats to our Board and our members. It is a
fact that a representative of your organization has communicated violent
threats via telephone to one of our members.

I applaud you guys for doing the work to get the EV word out and wish that
there would be many more folks doing it. But if you cannot understand that
it is not in our best interest to be involved with your organization based
solely on the integrity portrayed to us and the public, then there is
nothing I can do to help you or make it right. We have done absolutely
nothing wrong in this issue. If you would like to blame these misgivings on
us then so be it, you are making your own bed. So you see, it is not as
simple as "you asked us, and we said no". Please don't try to minimize the
lack of integrity with which your organization came into this situation.

Mike



On Thu, Apr 7, 2011 at 12:35 PM, Douglas A. Stansfield <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Mike,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Good job Andrew, on the car, your efforts to promote the cause and for
standing up for your rights.

Mike







> ANDREW <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > As an update, I spoke with the owner of Fiberfab, the makers of the
> > Valkyrie kit car which Mr. Decker's web site is supposedly selling. This is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Doug,
You prove my point. Your website was up prior to us making a decision about
your request to join us. It was the interceding correspondence from your
president that made our decision final. And my point again is that your
organization presumed to use our website content prior to getting our
permission. It is not an excuse that because you did not hear from us in a
timely manner that it was OK to go ahead and assume we would approve. I
had apologized to you for my unavailability at the time. If you recall I
was going through a couple job changes with regards to another well known EV
scandal as well as being separated from my family.

And as to your statements Ron, I really need say nothing more, you prove my
point precisely just by your attitude.

Mike

On Thu, Apr 7, 2011 at 3:49 PM, Douglas A. Stansfield <


> [email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Mike,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Maybe it's something in the air or water, or the alignment of the planets. 
It seems as if people are starting to lob stuff at each other again here on 
the list the last few days.

I understand that one side here feels that an injustice has been done, and 
the other feels a need to defend themselves. That's natural. But the 
proper place for these accusations and defenses is the US legal system, not 
the EVDL.

Now that this thread has transformed from "what do I do, someone has grabbed 
my website's images" to "you grabbed our image" and "no I didn't," please 
take it off the list and (if you think it necessary) to your attorneys.

There are nearly 1,900 other people on the list. Most of them have no 
involvement, and very little interest, in these kinds of disputes. Flame 
wars hurt the list's signal to noise ratio and make it less usable for them. 
I'd hate to see another string of people unsubscribing, so please, let's 
give it a rest.

Thanks for your understanding!

David Roden
EVDL Administrator
http://www.evdl.org/


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

